# The most stunning exotic furry I have ever seen



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I have only ever seen pictures of these before - today I held one


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

I'll have three please...


gorgeous things aren't they!


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

It is a Genet - they are a member of the same family as civets and mongoose


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

They are incredibly athletic


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

and gorgeous


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Beautiful animals, what was its temperament like?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

It was very active - jumping and chasing, but showed no agression or fear - it was like tigger with grace! Absolutely stunning - an overword used on the forum but it this case the right word


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

there awesome, never seen nor heard of one before. 

pricey i suspect?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

these are pretty rare and I dont think available readily - this one was donated by a zoo when it was abandoned by its mother - it was hand reared.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Oo small spotted Genets. I met a pair of these recently. They are stunning creatures. So lithe and graceful. Not to mention extremely quick! I have seen one in a zoo enclosure before but I never thought I would get close enough to take a good picture let alone touch one. 

I'll have to get my pics loaded up


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

now genets are awesome saw some at college and saw Africa's one as well lovely species of animal.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

They have a Cape Genet (_Genetta tigrina) at the Ark Animals Sanctuary_ in Evesham - where the Exotic Pet Awareness day was on Sunday :2thumb: He is stunning :flrt: and lives in their nocturnal house.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Ours (Juno and Jasper)are beautiful, they sit up in the branches in their enclosure at night and their fur sparkles :2thumb:


----------



## amyjl (Feb 21, 2010)

carlycharlie said:


> They have a Cape Genet (_Genetta tigrina) at the Ark Animals Sanctuary_ in Evesham - where the Exotic Pet Awareness day was on Sunday :2thumb: He is stunning :flrt: and lives in their nocturnal house.


we saw him on sunday! he was so beautiful. 

it put the other half in a trance and we were in there for ages with him coming up to sniff through bars as nobody came in for like 20mins.

fell a little bit in love that day :flrt:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

africa said:


> Ours (Juno and Jasper)*are beautiful*, they sit up in the branches in their enclosure at night and their fur sparkles :2thumb:


 
I agree. If you are ever down scaling please put me first on the list for the 2J's! :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

beautiful :flrt:


----------

